# security safe



## Huw (Jul 13, 2015)

We have an apartment in Tavira which we rent. Does anyone have an idea as to where I can buy a security box (to hold passports and money) to fit into the apartment?

Sorry if this has been asked before bit I cant get my phone to search the site.
Cheers H


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Huw said:


> We have an apartment in Tavira which we rent. Does anyone have an idea as to where I can buy a security box (to hold passports and money) to fit into the apartment?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before bit I cant get my phone to search the site.
> Cheers H


WE just got a decent one from Amazon UK and someone dropped it off overhere for us but we have seen some in the ubiquitous Chinese emporiums here but they look a bit more flimsy. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hardcastle...?ie=UTF8&qid=1518782070&sr=8-15&keywords=safe


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've seen small ones in both Brico & Leroy Merlin & if you want better quality and/or bigger go to any half decent gun shop.


----------



## Huw (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for that. Am I right in thinking the nearest Leroy Merlin is in Ghia?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Nearest Leroy M is on Junction 13 of the Motorway in Mar Shopping,

Best safes are from Mabalgarve in Faro

https://www.google.pt/maps/@37.0256...476&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

i bought safes for our rentals in Leroy Merlin at Guia, perfect for passports etc


----------



## AndyCY (May 8, 2017)

I don't understand what could possibly stop thieves from stealing a small safe itself? Of course one could attach it to a wall, but I think it is laughable for them.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

15 seconds of "research" gives (videos are also available)

_*Remember that all safes must be securely fitted, by whatever guidelines the manufacturer sets. This often includes the use of specific, approved fittings. This is critical in ensuring that the safe works correctly (for example, cheap bolts might allow the safe to be prised free of the floor) but it is also necessary for insurance purposes. An insurer could reject a claim on the basis that you did not follow the manufacturer’s instructions. *_

https://www.safeoptions.co.uk/guides/install-home-safe/


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Thieves seem to view these small safes with delight - everything with value together neatly in one small box - ready to take away without the need to search the house. Removing one that has been fitted to Portuguese brickwork seems to take them well under 15 seconds.

If you get one it could be best to fill it with old newspapers and put the passports under the mattress as usual.

Probably also a good idea not to get this particular model ...


----------



## AndyCY (May 8, 2017)

Strontium said:


> 15 seconds of "research"





MrBife said:


> Removing one that has been fitted to Portuguese brickwork seems to take them well under 15 seconds.


Well said MrBife, well said indeed.


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

AndyCY said:


> I don't understand what could possibly stop thieves from stealing a small safe itself? Of course one could attach it to a wall, but I think it is laughable for them.


why is it laughable to fit a safe? of course once they have broken in they will have time to remove it from the floor or wall, but its a stalling tactic, and not every thief has the right tools to open a safe


----------

